

The New Diamond Age (2003) - KonaB
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.09/diamond.html

======
thegoleffect
Interesting. I recently saw an ad for cosmetics made with "Diamond Dust".

Hopefully diamond processors means cooler computers ^_^. My MacBook Pro gets
hot so fast :(.

